# Tomahawk RibEye .....not impressed



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

My HEB has been showing off some Prime tomahawk ribeyes lately. I bit the bullet and said letâ€™s try one - 2.97#. Pretty big hunk of meat.

Common recipes are either reverse sear method or sear first then finish off at low temp.

I elected to try the Traeger and cooked it at 250 till internal temp was 113, pulled it, wrapped in foil and cranked up temp to high. Put it back on the Traeger at 475 for a couple minutes per side.

Beautiful medium rare hunk of meat, flavorful and juicy. It was good, but not knock your socks off good. My Regular ol ribeye is more tender than this thing was.

Ranger is enjoying the bone .... all 2 ft of it.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, steaks are to be cooked hot and fast. Or reverse sear, havenâ€™t tried it yet but the concept seems like it will produce good food.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

So Ranger got the better deal?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That dog looks impressed!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

fishingtwo said:


> So Ranger got the better deal?


He thought so. He devoured that bone.

If I do another one Iâ€™ll put it on the Weber. Itâ€™ll hit 700*. That steak was almost 3â€ thick, more like a standing rib roast. Iâ€™ll try the sear and finish slow method.

The Traeger does a surprisingly good job on a rib eye. itâ€™s different than cooking on the Weber but makes a very tasty steak. It has surprised me.

Iâ€™ve got left overs for rib eye sandwiches for a couple days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks like the bone would have been less than 1/2 of the total weight, which would make the meat portion under $6.00/# Probably won't be able to get a top drawer ribeye under that price per pound.

It did look well marbled, and not too much fat. If we still had a Golden that nice, I'd sure buy that steak again. Hard to beat having dinner with a best friend, when you can put a smile on his face like that. For $2.97/#...... that was a good deal.

I really miss our Golden named Bubba...... Enjoy your time with Ranger to the max.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks tasty Pic.. have to try soon


----------



## LA_Cox (Apr 6, 2015)

I felt the same about the Tomahawk. I purchased some of the ribeye caps from Costco, and reverse seared them on the Egg...Wow! Went and bought 4 more the next day and stuck them in the freezer. 

Late,
Cox


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought a Green Mountain pellet grill several months ago and I've been smoking the ribeyes at 160F with mesquite pellets to an internal temp of 130. Then I sear it on my gas grill. They come out amazing every time. My neighbor was so impressed, he went out and bought a pellet smoker


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> I bought a Green Mountain pellet grill several months ago and I've been smoking the ribeyes at 160F with mesquite pellets to an internal temp of 130. Then I sear it on my gas grill. They come out amazing every time. My neighbor was so impressed, he went out and bought a pellet smoker


How long does it take for an inch and a quarter to an inch and a half thick steak to get to 130 degrees on the smoker?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It's a marketing gimmick... you paid for the bone. 

BTW, dogs shouldn't be given cooked boned as the splinter & can pierce internal organs.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Old Whaler said:


> I bought a Green Mountain pellet grill several months ago and I've been smoking the ribeyes at 160F with mesquite pellets to an internal temp of 130. Then I sear it on my gas grill. They come out amazing every time. My neighbor was so impressed, he went out and bought a pellet smoker


This thing was nearly 3â€ thick, and I didnâ€™t feel like waiting an hour or longer at 175, which is what I normally do on the Traeger, so I started it at 250 which still gives me smoke....at 30-40 min it was at 105, so I pulled it and cranked up the heat.

Maybe I should have started it at 175 as I normally do and just waited long enough to get it to 110 or so. Then hit it with high heat. Or just done it on the Weber.

Everything about it was good, just wasnâ€™t quite as tender as I thought a $50 piece of meat should be. Like I said, Ranger thought it was great! I had a sliced rib eye sandwich today that was awesome, so Iâ€™m not dissatisfied.

Itâ€™s just a bone in ribeye that they leave the long shank of the bone on.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> . BTW, dogs shouldn't be given cooked boned as the splinter & can pierce internal organs.


Thanks for the reminder.....I normally donâ€™t do that but plumb *** forgot when I started to throw that thing away and Ranger was looking at it with that awww please look...... he seems to be just fine today so Iâ€™m hoping we dodged the bullet on this one.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> It's a marketing gimmick... you paid for the bone.
> 
> BTW, dogs shouldn't be given cooked boned as the splinter & can pierce internal organs.


I can tell you from experience that cooked bones are safer than corn cobs. $5,000 safer! :cheers:


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I can tell you from experience that cooked bones are safer than corn cobs. $5,000 safer! :cheers:


Whew..When you started with "I can tell you from experience..." I thought it was going to be a confession about paying for a bone and pierced internal organs...


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I cooked one similar last week minus the 2 ft bone, mine was just a bone in rib roast that was really 2 thin to do in the oven as a roast since it was only a 2/12-3 in hunk of meat. I seared for a few minutes on a really hot lump fire and then moved it to the other side for about 10 more minutes, 130 on the thermometer. Used some Bellville meat market steak and chop seasoning and it was freekin great.


----------

